# chapman letters of rec



## jesster (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's a sheet that should go with the letters of rec? Usually there's supposed to be but i can't find a link for any on the website.

Thanks!


----------



## steelyd (Jan 8, 2009)

I noticed that there is a form for recommendation letters - not linked to on the Dodge College site - but a generic one available when you register online with Chapman through their main site. However I didn't see this until after had all my references together, so I sent it without the cover form. They processed them anyway. In fact, the reason I didn't find the form in the first place is because I called and asked the film program if they had one and they said they did not. So my conclusion was to not worry about it.


----------



## SimAlex (Jan 15, 2009)

i second steelyd's experience, because i did the same thing!


----------



## Blakeh (Feb 7, 2009)

I went through the same, then went through again and had my recommenders send another copy of what they'd originally submitted, only this time with the attached waiver form.


----------

